
This GitHub URL makes it look like Linux has a rootkit committed to it - AndyKelley
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/b4061a10fc29010a610ff2b5b20160d7335e69bf/drivers/hid/hid-samsung.c#L113-L118
======
LinuxBender
From Linus:

    
    
        Misleading URL. Not in my tree, just using github to make it look like it.
    
        These is no actual commit ID  b4061a10fc29010a610ff2b5b20160d7335e69bf
        in my tree, but when you pass github a SHA1,
        it doesn't do any reachability analysis whether that actually exists in the named tree,
        so it uses a completely unrelated commit from somebody elses tree on github.
    
        Linus

------
pizza
[https://i.imgur.com/eowHfcx.png](https://i.imgur.com/eowHfcx.png)

Did you commit a rootkit to linux?

~~~
AndyKelley
No, it's a bug in GitHub. It should be a 404, or at least redirect to my fork,
where that commit was actually made.

~~~
WorldMaker
It is a likely sort of GitHub bug. It's pretty well known that GitHub stores
all objects for all forks of a repository in a single git object database and
it has added guards to git (some of which have been upstreamed into git
itself) to keep it from navigating objects outside of a particular fork.

It's a small, easy to miss detail in this screenshot because you are looking
for the lack of something, but under the commit title is where GitHub lists
the containing branches and tags of the current fork, and in this case that
line is entirely missing.

(GitHub should maybe have a more explicit negative message in this sort of
case: "This commit does not seem to be included in any of this fork's branches
or tags.")

